# Awesome!! Our Very Own Fasttech!!



## YeOldeOke (11/3/21)

Takealot - ordered Mon 8 March - due for shipment Friday 19 March.

If the gods allow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/3/21)

I know the feeling. 

It hurts even me if you remember that their delivery (when the started) used to be the next business day most of the time. 

Before I left my old company I had advertised some of out stuff on there and figured out that there are two separate businesses; a retail busines and a marketplace business – they’d dispatched straight from their warehouse in a retail situation but had to wait for the supplier to deliver them, process and then dispatch to the customer in a marketplace situation. 

the time differences between the two are massive but so are costs for suppliers. As we were only getting R38 from a R64 item, it’s not something I particularly agree with but that’s another debate. 

They are moving further away from retail and are introducing these hellishly long waiting periods gradually, so it doesn’t seem that impactful to the customer. 

It used to be a no-brainer for me: order on Monday, receive goods on Wed/Thurs/Fri. Now the 2+week wait is really unjustified considering the other services that are available.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (11/3/21)

I think it depends on whether the items are available in your city i.e. Cape Town or Jhb. 

When I order things which are available in Cape Town (and it states on the website where it's available) I get it within 2 days.

I've experienced a longer delivery time e.g. as mentioned by @YeOldeOke, only when my item wasn't available in CT. 

And one must bear in mind that if you order a few items, with some of them available in CT and some in Jhb, you will wait until your entire order is ready to be sent out. They don't send part orders. So be clever if you're ordering several items. Place two separate orders so that you will receive one in the meanwhile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (11/3/21)

Alot of their stuff on website they don't carry in stock in their own warehouses anymore. Hence the wait. They only place the order after you order and pay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/3/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Alot of their stuff on website they don't carry in stock in their own warehouses anymore. Hence the wait. They only place the order after you order and pay.



Yup, that's the marketplace. 

It's cheaper for suppliers to sell on Takealot this way but it means a longer wait for the customer. The Takealot business model is moving towards this and (somewhat) away from retail going forward.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/3/21)

Hooked said:


> I think it depends on whether the items are available in your city i.e. Cape Town or Jhb.
> 
> When I order things which are available in Cape Town (and it states on the website where it's available) I get it within 2 days.
> 
> ...



@Hooked
I'm a bit worried. I've had word that an ox wagon with my stuff has been spotted near McGregor.







Methinks they misdirected my stuff. McGregor isn't on the route to Pretoria.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (11/3/21)

Weird. Everything I've ever ordered from Takealot got delivered in less than a week. They probably also have the cheapest "free delivery" margin in the country. R450.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (11/3/21)

If you want to really suffer, order online “pay and collect” at Makro. By the time you get your stuff the guarantee has already expired.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (12/3/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Hooked
> I'm a bit worried. I've had word that an ox wagon with my stuff has been spotted near McGregor.
> 
> 
> ...



@YeOldeOke Perhaps they're following TCG's example. Twice in the past few months I've had a delivery being sent from Joburg to the Northern Cape. I live in the Western Cape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

